# EasyWMV error



## zynizen (May 6, 2008)

So I tried easyWMV because I want to convert all my windows avi and wmv files into itunes library for simplicity and all I get is a red dot with "error"

what the heck does that mean? and there is no help... what's the easiest way to convert/play wmv into iTunes on my mac? I really just want an automated program.. hence why I checked out easyWMV.. 

thanks everyone


----------



## Natobasso (May 7, 2008)

For PC:
http://www.yasasoft.com/tutorials/wmvtomp3.htm

More on mac conversion here:
http://echoone.com/filejuicer/formats/wmv


----------

